# Home Repair/Maintenance



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you need home repairs? Are you wanting to do some Home Improvements? 
Rental property that needs repairs? Own a home you have for sale that needs repairs or upgrades? We can help! 

We do home repairs, and numerous handyman services! 

Install ceramic tile floors and countertops 
Install windows and doors (interior and exterior) 
Carpentry work 
Install cabinets 
Fencing 
Interior painting 
Install carpet 
Install sinks, faucets 
And MUCH MORE! 

Our work is garaunteed 
We are licensed and insured 
Call us for an estimate. 
We can provide a portfolio with excellent testimonies from satisfied customers! 
850-791-1476 or 850-356-2620 

You'll be glad you called!


----------

